# suche Disney WORLD Fotos :D



## TTek (27. Mai 2003)

HI!! 

Ich suche Fotos von/über *Disney Land / World*.
Ja, die Qualität ist relativ egal wenn es nicht gerade 100x100
px sind reicht es 


Edit, für besser Lesbarkeit des Textes!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Mai 2003)

Hier mal das was am nahesten liegt, es bei "google" zu versuchen:

http://images.google.de/images?q=Disney+World&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de

Sollte  es ein öffentliches, kommerzieles Werk werden, bitte Rücksicht auf Copyright / Lizenzen nehmen - danke!


----------



## TTek (30. Mai 2003)

Ist für ein Referat in der Schule


----------

